# Martin Logan in....my house!



## grapenuts (Jan 18, 2008)

Here are a few pics of the New Front Soundstage With my Martin Logan Ascent i and Stage Center channel. I'll get a few more with the rest of the room in view soon. the Theater is 13.8X24.8X8:yay: Enjoy!


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow very very nice! I like your room as well. All you guys getting ML's are making me want some really bad!:crying::hissyfit:


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Really nice room and setup :T I like the brown colors too, kind of relaxing (if you see what I mean).

How far is your sitting position from the front row and front wall? Maybe it's just the picture but it looks like you sit very far away :huh:


----------



## grapenuts (Jan 18, 2008)

Man Jerome, you're a night owl! I had to bring my sorry butt to bed at 11 =) 
Thxgoon, thanks for the kind words about the media room. I really appreciate it. The first row is a Black leather couch with ottoman, and the second row is a row of Recliners with the mandatory cup holders =)
My two sweet spots are at 13(front row) and 18 ft(second row) away. You are seeing a picture (the head on pic) from about 20 ft away. I went for the Taupe to keep the wife from getting too anxious about the theater. She enjoys the warmer room and she shows it off to her friends when they are over. I don't think she would have allowed me to go for the Purple/Black/Neon Blue look....which I do love :bigsmile:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Now I'm about to:crying:

NICE ROOM!!!!:T


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Now THAT is a great HT room!! Dennis


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes indeed... very nice!

How do you like that center?


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

grapenuts said:


> Man Jerome, you're a night owl! I had to bring my sorry butt to bed at 11 =)


I have a secret: I live in Europe !!! :bigsmile:


----------



## grapenuts (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, I'm really too observant! Sorry about that Jerome, didn't see the Norway location =)
Thanks for the kind words guys, I appreciate it:T
I haven't played with the center much except to SPL match it with the rest of the room. I watched one movie on it so far and the detail is fantastic at even lower SPLs. Impressive to say the least. I did notice that I actually like Neo 6 DSP and SACDs even more now that I have a center worthy of a great singers' voice. I'll have two 500WX2 Amps powering the ML front soundstage. Now what do you guys think......have them out front on amp stands, or integrate them into the component rack?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... I don't know. I like looking at all the gear in various pictures, but when it comes down to it, I'm not too concerned about what my room looks like for myself or my family... I'm more of a functionality type of guy. But hey, if nothing else you could set them out, snap a few shots for here and the Gallery and put them back in the rack. :huh:


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

I have read in some articles that they recommend to place the power amplifier(s) closest to the speakers in order to minimize the loss in the cables. But on the other way, you get more loss (and possibly noise) on the unbalanced signal side by doing so ...

I have never tried to verify it. If it's easy to setup then try both configurations and pick the one that sounds best. If there's no differences then I would have them in the component rack to keep the front row clean. You don't have so much space around all your front speakers. In addition, it's easier to move your speakers around if you want to experiment.


----------



## grapenuts (Jan 18, 2008)

Good points guys. I'm going to have to figure it out here by march when they ship. I have some time. They are balanced, so it would help with the length issue, but having a less cluttered sound stage is nice too. We'll have to see. I don't have the size specs on the two amps yet, but if they're too large, there may not be enough room in the racks:dunno:


----------



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

Gorgeous, I notice you a have a dual sub setup? Is is setup in stereo so one takes each side, or do both just take the LFE? I am looking to do the same thing, but I kinda wanna mix each one so one takes RIGHT+LFE, and the other takes LEFT+LFE. Also, I noticed they are two different subs, does that create an unbalanced effect, or do you really notice?


----------



## grapenuts (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the compliments! I have a tri sub set up actually, but will be moving the Velodyne CHT out of the system soon. I have two SPL1500Rs and the CHT. They have a similar sonic signature, so they don't have any audible imbalance during movies at all. However, when I listen to music, I normally either let the MLs do the full range duty, or turn the CHT off and listen to the SPL-1500R. It's much much more musical. I have them currently set up with each taking a LFE. My processor allows three sub inputs,and I have them set up as such with Y adapters to the subs L and R inputs. It works out extremely well.


----------



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

So they are all actually getting the same signal right? You are only giving them LFE signal, but no left or right signal?

I now have a tri-sub setup as well. I am currently using two front subs for my left and right main channel lows (since my electrostats are just panels no hybrids)... and I have another sub for the LFE. I am tempted however to kick the old sub out completely and blend the LFE in with the two front subs... I guess i'll just have to give it a try and see.


----------



## grapenuts (Jan 18, 2008)

Correct. All LFE. I have four sub outs on my processor. But don't get rid of the back sub. If you have three, one front sub should go(if you are getting rid of one). one of the golden sub configs (sound not asthetics) is one front sub at the corner pointing to the opposite corner, then a rear sub at the back opposite corner of the front, then facing it's opposite corner.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Another tip from Bryan (Pape):
_If you have 2 subs, a guaranteed good spot (but sometimes hard to accomplish realistically) is 1 dead center on the front wall and 1 dead center on the back wall._


----------



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

Well with my current tri-sub i have the lfe dead center on the back wall about 5 feet from the couch and the 2 main channel subs up next to my mains similar to how Grapenuts has his placed. However I am getting a little bit of strange pooling with the front subs... its a bit louder higher in the air, but i guess that is often inevitable without a custom install. 

I also live in a studio apartment. The neighbor has yet to have any problems with any or my late night movies, pretty sure the walls are super thick concrete, but hopefully the new additions setup won't let more bass seep over his way. It seems like the waves are pretty focused down the middle and down travel to much the walk-in closet located on the neighbor side of the studio.


----------



## grapenuts (Jan 18, 2008)

Jerome's got another good one. I can't do that one realistically unless I push out the Center channel a bit more. I have the room, but what you all can't see in my theater is that the center back has french doors! Although seldom used, I wouldn't want to put the sub directly in front of it (can't hide the cable, and if someone should walk in that way it wouldn't look so nice). But It's supposed to be the other way to effectively use two subs:T


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

To the thread author: what method do you use to integrate the subs with the mains, so far as crossovers to the mains and to the subs? What frequency/slope, etc.? Do you have separate outboard power amps for the mains?

-Chris


----------



## grapenuts (Jan 18, 2008)

Chris, wow this post is LONG over due and I apologize. I've been spending way too much time on only one board here lately. The Velo 1500Rs are very musical and use their own internal parametric EQs. I simply set the first order xovers to where They benefit most. In my room, 70hz gets the job done. I could go a bit lower now that I am incorporating some more powerful amps into the room, but for now, that's where I'm at. Here are some updated pics of the room as I get ready to place the two amps to feed the Left and right speakers. 1KWH Bridged Per Logan =)

http://emotivalounge.proboards54.com/index.cgi?board=newgear&action=display&thread=1203894168&page=1

The stage had to come off of it's stand and get mounted on the wall.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Ver nice, as a former user and still owner of Electrostats (Innersound Eros MKII) I know how great those speakers sound, you room looks fantastic and is room I would like my HT to look like when I remodel in spring...............bravo!


----------



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

1000 watts per logan... should be nice.


----------



## grapenuts (Jan 18, 2008)

I can't wait to give it a shot. but now I have to remember to keep my listening at sane levels....this could be a problem:unbelievable:


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

85-90db is the threshold for hearing damage............I admit I usually listen at 95db with dynamic peaks that breifly go much higher.


----------



## JonFo (Jul 16, 2007)

grapenuts said:


> ... I went for the Taupe to keep the wife from getting too anxious about the theater. She enjoys the warmer room and she shows it off to her friends when they are over. I don't think she would have allowed me to go for the Purple/Black/Neon Blue look....which I do love :bigsmile:



Grapenuts, nice room, and great system even if it's not the color you really wanted.

I just happen to have an all MartinLogan HT in Purple, Black/Neon blue (well, purple again) look for mine:











Chek out the whole system at my site.


----------



## grapenuts (Jan 18, 2008)

Jon, that is a great theater room! I would love to have done mine like that. If only I could have. At least I can live vicariously through yours =). There are a lot of changes happening right now in the room. I'll post pics of the whole room soon. For one, the Stage is no longer on a stand and is attached to the front wall. I needed to make room for the Dual XPA-2s that will power each Ascent i. I purchased a Musical Fidelity A3.24 DAC to mate with my Denon 3030ci for stereo duty, and swapped a few cables. I am not a big believer in the cable swapping arena, but I have a few that could stand the upgrade. I purchased some Atlona Pro 6awg Speaker cables to run from the XPA-2 to each logan. Not sure how they'll sound just yet, but I'm guessing I won't gain or lose anything- capacitance aside. that is a killer Sony CRT you got there! I love those light cannons. Ridiculous black levels from those bad boys. I'll post pics of the whole room once I've finished it up.


----------

